# Help diagnosing problem...



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

My 9" GT isn't doing so well. He has a loss of apetite and is lethargic (just kinda sits on the bottom). He also seems to have popeye. The nitrates were around *200ppm* because I was bad with water changes for a bit, nitrates are now under 40ppm. I added Melafix yesterday and today. Is this ok? What do I need to do to get the GT back in top form?

Edit: The Hardness reading is 300ppm, NOT the Nitrates. Sorry my mistake.

Here's some pics:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

300ppm!!!









If you fixed your water conditions it should just take some time for your fish to get back to normal..maybe add some salt


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

oh crap! there's ur problem.......should be ZEROppm...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Yes, I realize that the nitrates are a big factor in the prob. I have been doing water changes every 3-4 days to get that back in check.







It is now about 40ppm and dropping still as I will be continueing with the w/c.








Have I properly identified the symptoms and solutions? Are water changes the only solution? OR Should I continue with the Melafix treatment as well?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> oh crap! there's ur problem.......should be ZEROppm...


Maybe a misunderstanding here. Please do not mix nitrates with nitrites.
The value of nitrites should be as close to zero as possible.
Nitrates are on the other hand the end product of nitrification and are not harmful for the fishes.
But if nitrates are high the tank is usually going to have an algae bloom. Because there usually is enough phosphate for them.

Regards,


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> > oh crap! there's ur problem.......should be ZEROppm...
> ...


Nitrates, in high concentrations, are not good for fish either


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

New thread started for this topic, here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...23&t=95438&st=0


----------

